# Direction change to prevent rutting



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

For those of you who don't use a reel mower all the time (or maybe do????) how often do you change direction and/or mowing pattern to prevent rutting?

I generally do 3 mow intervals and 3 directions. Long ways, shorty ways, diagonal. Can still get a little bit of rutting especially around the edges. When I first had this lawn I only went 1 direction and noticed some small rutting where the wheels on my Troy-Built were always running.

Sorry if this is in the wrong location. Figured it didn't apply to a grass type per-se but to all grasses equally.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I use a striping roller so I don't think it ruts. I also have the Honda hrx217 with the plastic deck so it's pretty lightweight.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

4 directions and i it still have ruts. C'est la vie.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have a greens mower so rutting isn't an issue but I still change direction with EVERY mow to help reduce the chance of "grain" growing in the lawn. Grain is basically when the grass starts growing in one direction which will lead to scalping later in the Summer.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

There is always this thing.... :lol:

https://www.toro.com/en/sports-fields-municipalities/specialty-equipment/prostripe-560

Unless you are noticing the compaction after every mow, you probably can get away with a light top-dressing (aka: "leveling") every 3-4 months around the edges. Aerating and breaking up/dragging the cores will help too. That's how many golf courses prevent/erase "triplex ring" around the perimeter of their greens.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I really only have problems with ruts around harscaping and on hills around hardscaping.


----------

